# ICD9 for bacterial vaginosis while pregnant



## ggparker14 (Jul 22, 2011)

What would be the appropriate code for bacterial vaginosis while pregnant?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## preserene (Jul 22, 2011)

646.6x and 616.10 and use addtional code from 041.series if known.


----------



## ggparker14 (Jul 25, 2011)

thanks for your help.


----------

